# Denver Area Training Clubs



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Can anyone recommend some nice training facilities in the Denver area? I am going to school up here and Layla will be living with me next year. I want to continue to show her while I am in school, so I need somewhere to train. We are beginning the quest for our MACh and I would like a UD, so I would love to know if any of you know any really great experienced trainers up here.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Isn't Helen Phillips somewhere in that area?


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I wouldn't know. Does she show Goldens?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

No I think border collies. But she teaches obedience and agility somewhere in Colorado.


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

There's a LOT of shows there - lucky! I used to live in Laramie, WY (2hrs north). Renate van Allen is just outside Denver - two time NOI winner and has 4 OTCH dogs at the moment, one or two of which also have MACHs. I had a lesson with her last fall with my pup, wish I was still there.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have heard there are lots of trials around here. Denver is just so dog friendly. I love it here! Should I just search dog clubs on AKC? I really want to check out several before I move Layla up here next Fall.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Has anyone heard of Flyn Paws Agility? The trainers are Norm Lende and Shar Henry.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Or this trainer? MagicDog


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

I belong to the Colorado Obedience Yahoo Group. This might be of interrest to you. I live in Colorado Springs so I'm not sure about the trainers in Denver. Also there is the Mile High Golden Retriever Club where you could maybe recieve infos.
Longmont has a lot of trials. You can check out infodog for shows in your area. There was a dog show just last weekend in Pueblo, south of Colorado Springs.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Mile Hi GRC actually has a link of trainers in the Denver area, which is how I found many of the ones I have been looking at: Trainers

Do any of these trainers or facilities sound familiar to anyone?


----------

